# A hog and a ram



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

My son and I went to Keith Johns Outdoors this past weekend and connected on a small hog and a Corsican ram. This is a great ranch with great prices.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## Flashof1979 (Feb 28, 2011)

you already know what I think, LOL. Great job


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Congrats to both the hunters! Looks like someone is hooked for life!!


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Got the ram euro done and mounted on a black walnut arrowhead plaque.

Pretty pleased with the way it turned out and extremely pleased that my son was there every step of the way.

I put an arrow through the pig, but it was a little back so it was not a kill shot. We tracked the pig, the dog (Blue) caught him, and my little man put a knife in the pig and finished him off.

He has retold this story countless times and often reminds me that I shot the pig, but didn't kill it and that he had to stab it kill it.


----------



## Green Guppy (Sep 23, 2009)

Awesome pics looks like you guys were very successful


----------

